# O&w Bracelet Adjustment



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Chaps - really silly question.

I bought a used Zeno Explorer the other week, and swapped the bracelet from my M-series onto it by simply changing the end-pieces. The O&W bracelet is a little meatier and has the security clasp.

Now, my wife has taken a liking to the Zeno (blame Trinny...), so I need to remove some links from the bracelet.

How do I do this?

I do note that some of the links have an arrow on one side, therefore do I simply push from the other side in the direction indicated? Is the screw-head side psuedo?

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are split pins, you just push them out in the direction of the arrow.


----------

